# Twisp Vs Justfog 1453



## Conan

Great forum with plenty of info. My wife likes to get herself a twisp clearo. She is happy with the size and the fact that it's in ever mall gives extra peace of mind.
I've read somewhere on the forum that the justfog 1453 is essentially the same device as the twisp and that both are made in Korea. Is this true? Which of the 2 will you guys recommend? 

For a first time vaper is their anything else you can recommend over the twisp and justfog that's easy to use with similar dimensions, weight and cost? 

Thanks again


----------



## Derick

I always thought it was the justfog maxi and if I compare pics, it certainly seems to be the case

Justfog Maxi
Twisp

As to which device is similar in dimension, weight (but not cost, it will be cheaper than twisp) - The two main types out there are Ego devices(made by various companies) and EVOD Devices made by Kangertech

Most of the Ego devices are good to great, depending on who made it and the EVOD devices are also good/great , if a bit more expensive than the EGO devices

Pretty much all the current vendors in here carry either EGO, EVOD or both and I don't see them stopping anytime soon, so from a peace of mind perspective, you are covered.

You can post in the 'Who has stock' forum and say you are looking for a EGO/EVOD starterkit - Vendors are allowed to respond there with prices so you can easily compare.

You might also want to research the VV starterkits a bit - they come in similar size and weight , if a bit more expensive, but it gives you a variable voltage device that can be adjusted so you can fine tune your own sweet spot in relation to taste, vapour volume and battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Conan said:


> Great forum with plenty of info. My wife likes to get herself a twisp clearo. She is happy with the size and the fact that it's in ever mall gives extra peace of mind.
> I've read somewhere on the forum that the justfog 1453 is essentially the same device as the twisp and that both are made in Korea. Is this true? Which of the 2 will you guys recommend?
> 
> For a first time vaper is their anything else you can recommend over the twisp and justfog that's easy to use with similar dimensions, weight and cost?
> 
> Thanks again


 
Hi @Conan, welcome to the forum

Great to see someone doing research before they buy.

Many of us started on Twisp and migrated to higher performance devices over time. I will always be grateful to Twisp since it got me off smoking. I used Twisp exclusively for about 2 months.

The main drawbacks for me of Twisp are that the device leaks and that their juices are too expensive.
Check out my review from a while back
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.1584/

The leaking issue is quite a deal breaker in my opinion for a woman who wants to put it in her handbag. My mom had to try figure out a way to lay it at an angle on a facecloth, so any juice splotches wouldn't make her bag sticky. She worked around it but it was a pain.

As for the Twisp versus the Justfog 1453, I have had them both. They are almost identical. Not made by the same company to my knowledge. I prefer the Justfog because it doesn't leak (as explained in my review) and because the tank glass is clear so you can see your juice level easier. The driptip has a seal around it which I think is what prevents juice from leaking. I can vouch for the Justfog not leaking because I took it on two 3-day business trips to Cape Town and not a drop escaped. Flavour wise and performance wise it was the same as the Twisp. It uses the same coil.

Now here is the more difficult part. Should your wife go for a Twisp/JustFog or another device of similar size?

Well, the Twisp does not have a variable voltage battery. The whole system (coil and battery) is geared up to work nicely for the average person on *their juices*. I think they have done a good job and their juices are nice. However, if your wife needs a bit more "oomph" she won't be able to change the voltage. Also, if she wants to use other juices in the Twisp, it may not work too well as I have found. Their hardware is matched to their juice.

Longer term, I think she is better off getting a variable voltage battery (like the Vision Spinner) and say a Mini Protank 2. The tank is glass, battery is fully adjustable and you can use any liquids. You can vary the voltage to find the sweet spot for a particular juice. There are also dual coil tanks like the mini Protank 3 and even Aero tanks, which allow you to change the airflow (to make it a tighter or looser draw).

The cost of such alternative devices should be fairly comparable to that of the Twisp set. Sizewise they are similar although the Spinner/Protank is slightly bigger. But the options on juice and finding sweet spots for a wider range of juice are far greater.

Hope that helps. All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Conan

Thanks gents,

@Silver Was your review that made me suggest the JustFog instead of the Twisp.
Knowing it has the same coil we can be sure it will have the same performance.

Here's the thing she smokes Dunhill Lights, with low Nicotine and obviously an easy draw. She has tried the Twisp and liked the pulling power. The leaking mouth piece of the Twisp is of concern, especially if she throws it into her handbag.
Will the vision spinner set too lowest voltage deliver similar results?

Anyone know of a place in Durbanville region were we could see and try them for ourselves before buying it?

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Silver

Conan said:


> Thanks gents,
> 
> @Silver Was your review that made me suggest the JustFog instead of the Twisp.
> Knowing it has the same coil we can be sure it will have the same performance.
> 
> Here's the thing she smokes Dunhill Lights, with low Nicotine and obviously an easy draw. She has tried the Twisp and liked the pulling power. The leaking mouth piece of the Twisp is of concern, especially if she throws it into her handbag.
> Will the vision spinner set too lowest voltage deliver similar results?
> 
> Anyone know of a place in Durbanville region were we could see and try them for ourselves before buying it?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!



If she likes the tight draw on the Twisp, then then the Justfog will have a very similar draw and you can go for that
I found the Protank 2 Mini had a tight draw as well but slightly less tight than the Twisp. Also the EVOD1 tank had a lovely draw, but it has a different shape to the mouthpiece which she may not like.

As for the variable voltage batteries, she will be able to have more variability with juices and will be able to mimic the power on the Twisp or go higher

However, some of the newer tanks eg the Protank 3 Mini had a looser draw, which wasnt for me. The New Nautilus mini with the new BVC coil and airflow control is superb. Can mimic the tight draw on the Twisp and has far better flavour. But its a bit more expensive.

Also, remember its ideal to have a twin set with two of everything. Two flavours running at the same time (so you dont get bored) and for backup purposes in case something goes wrong with one device. You need two devices to stay off stinkies in my view.

Not sure where you can test out the devices in Durbanville, maybe take a trip out to Vapemob. They have a shop and i am pretty sure they can run you through the non-Twisp options. You can PM @Chop007 on this forum and i am sure he can advise you. He represents Vapemob on the forum.

Ps - my mom did extremely well with two Vision Spinner 1 batts and two Protank 2 Minis.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Conan 
I see you disagreed with my post above
May I ask what part were you not in agreement with ?


----------



## Chop007

Silver said:


> Hi @Conan
> I see you disagreed with my post above
> May I ask what part were you not in agreement with ?


He probably just clicked the incorrect button while browsing on his phone, happens a lot.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Conan

Hi @Silver sorry, its exactly what happened, 

Would like to thank you for your advice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

No worries, thanks @Conan


----------



## Lala

I started off with the Just Fog Maxi and was extremely happy with it. I still use it  The only problem I have with them is the battery life. So I bought a Vision Spinner II Battery. That way I now have 3 batteries one of which lasts more than a day. My biggest fear is running out of battery life and then going back to stinkies. The one good thing with the Just Fog batery is that it charges pretty quickly in case of an emergency. I never have leaking problems with the JustFog.


----------

